# Build my own storm/screen door project



## JClamp (Aug 16, 2010)

I am in the process of planning to build my own wood screen/storm rear door, only because I can't find any 24 inch ones at retails/home depots, etc. Has anyone ever attempted this? If so, do you have any information on how to accomplish this? Any help would do. The door needs to be able to have both screen removal and storm glass capability. Thanks


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jeff! Welcome to the forum! I am of the notion that if You want to build it. Then You will! I would recommend that You look at all the hardware You can find about building a outdoors storm door. You will do better with weatherstripping made for the door, and look at how to make it safe and tight, as far as air movement. You may need to use tempered glass. That will depend on Your local building inspector, and local codes. Have fun building it, and keep Us informed, and send photographs


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You want to use at least 4" wide stiles and rails. A screen door turnbuckle is also used to help keep them square. HD sells those.
50 In. Turnbuckle, Zinc - V691 at The Home Depot


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JeffC

Check your RV supply house they should have a small one that should work..
I should pull up a shot of the door that go's to the back room in my shop, it's was a used storm that I cut down because I could not find a door that size, they are easy to rework, just some screws some glass and some push in rubber...1 ,2 ,3 thing..
=========



JClamp said:


> I am in the process of planning to build my own wood screen/storm rear door, only because I can't find any 24 inch ones at retails/home depots, etc. Has anyone ever attempted this? If so, do you have any information on how to accomplish this? Any help would do. The door needs to be able to have both screen removal and storm glass capability. Thanks


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are a few websites that might help.
The RunnerDuck Screen Door plan, is a step by step instructions on how to build a screen door.
TrueValue.com
All-Season Storm Door Woodworking Plan


----------



## JClamp (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you dutchman 46, AxlMyk, bobj3 and CanuckGal for the informative directions toward my building door project. Will let you all know what I come up with.


----------

